# Uống Long huyết P/h có giúp tiêu sưng, chống viêm, tan máu bầm do tai nạn không cm?



## Thùy Linh Hoàng

Hôm qua e tự ngã xe, xe máy đè lên người chân bị bong gân, sưng tím nguyên cả bàn chân luôn. E đang đắp lá thuốc rồi. Thấy e gái e bảo mua thêm Long huyết P/h về uống cho nhanh khỏi. Vì thấy thường mọi người uống Long huyết P/h toàn cắt mí, nâng mũi…mới uống. Chứ giờ ngã xe như em thì liệu hiệu quả không nhỉ? Các mom biết về thuốc thảo dược này thì cho e hỏi là uống Long Huyết P/h có giúp tiêu sưng, chống viêm, tan máu bầm do tai nạn không cm? 
Mà nhắc nhở thêm cm nếu đi xe máy mà đi giày cao gót thì nên cẩn thận nhé! Lấy e mà làm gương


----------



## phuctruong210

Bạn nên cẩn thận theo dõi nhé! Nếu như sưng lâu thì nên đi khám và chụp phim xem thế nào. 
Vì có thể là gãy xương đó nên đừng nên chủ quan.


----------



## Nguyễn Thủy

Mom đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng của Long Huyết P.H đi nhé!
Long huyết P/H - Tan bầm tím, mau lành vết thương
Quan trọng là thành phần của thuốc là vị thuốc huyết giác trong y học cổ truyền giúp kháng viêm, tiêu sưng, tan bầm, ngăn tụ máu. Chính vì vậy mà không chỉ phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ mới dùng mà mom bị tai nạn như vậy uống cũng được nha.


----------



## lethuuyen1289

phuctruong210 nói:


> Bạn nên cẩn thận theo dõi nhé! Nếu như sưng lâu thì nên đi khám và chụp phim xem thế nào.
> Vì có thể là gãy xương đó nên đừng nên chủ quan.


Cái này e đồng ý này, nên đi chụp chiếu lại cho yên tâm mom ạ! 
Như e đợt bị ngã sưng chân cũng thế, chủ quan đến khi đau quá đi ra bệnh viện thì xương bị rạn nên sưng đau như vậy. Phải bó bột mất 1 tháng trời đó ạ! Mom cứ theo dõi cho yên tâm.


----------



## Thùy Linh Hoàng

Nguyễn Thủy nói:


> Mom đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng của Long Huyết P.H đi nhé!
> Long huyết P/H - Tan bầm tím, mau lành vết thương
> Quan trọng là thành phần của thuốc là vị thuốc huyết giác trong y học cổ truyền giúp kháng viên, tiêu sưng, tan bầm, ngăn tụ máu. Chính vì vậy mà không chỉ phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ mới dùng mà mom bị tai nạn như vậy uống cũng được nha.


Hóa ra là như vậy ạ? Vì bình thường e thấy mọi người đi phun môi, mày, đi phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ hay uống. Chứ đúng là chưa nghe đến trường hợp tai nạn như e có thể uống được.
Mom chia sẻ như vậy thì e cũng yên tâm, để e đi mua về uống cho nhanh lành.


----------



## Hoàng Quyên

Uống được mà mom, trước e cắt mí cũng được bác sĩ kê uống Long huyết PH này để giảm đau, giảm sưng. Uống thấy nhanh lành lắm!
Ở chỗ e mọi người đi tiêm vắc xin về mà sưng đau ở chỗ tiêm thì uống Long huyết PH này để giảm đau, giảm sưng được ý.


----------



## Nguyễn Thủy

Thùy Linh Hoàng nói:


> Hóa ra là như vậy ạ? Vì bình thường e thấy mọi người đi phun môi, mày, đi phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ hay uống. Chứ đúng là chưa nghe đến trường hợp tai nạn như e có thể uống được.
> Mom chia sẻ như vậy thì e cũng yên tâm, để e đi mua về uống cho nhanh lành.


Mua uống đi, uống sớm cho nó nhanh lành vết thương, đỡ đau nhức.
Mà bị thương như vậy đi lại ít thôi không dồn lực lên chân khó lành lắm!
Ăn uống cũng phải kiêng khen cẩn thận vào đấy.


----------



## Hadungthn

E cũng một lần đi giày cao gót ngã xong chống trượt chân. E đây còn gãy chân luôn cơ. Từ đó tạm biệt luôn giày dép cao gót. Trừ khi thật sự cần thiết thì e mới đi. Nhưng đúng là cứ nên hạn chế đi giày cao gót thôi, vừa tốt cho xương mà lại đỡ đau chân


----------



## Linhlannguyen

Như mọi người nói là Long Huyết PH có tác dụng kháng đông. 
Không biết nếu như F0 được điều trị ở nhà có thể dùng Long Huyết PH này cho thuốc kháng đông tân dược được không ạ?


----------



## Thùy Linh Hoàng

Hoàng Quyên nói:


> Uống được mà mom, trước e cắt mí cũng được bác sĩ kê uống Long huyết PH này để giảm đau, giảm sưng. Uống thấy nhanh lành lắm!
> Ở chỗ e mọi người đi tiêm vắc xin về mà sưng đau ở chỗ tiêm thì uống Long huyết PH này để giảm đau, giảm sưng được ý.
> 
> View attachment 9531​


Vậy là Long Huyết P/H này còn dùng được sau khi tiêm vắc xin được luôn ạ? E mua về uống rồi mấy nay cũng không còn đau nữa, vết bầm tím tan dần rồi. 
Công nhận là thuốc Long Huyết P/H từ thảo dược này hiệu quả nhanh thật.


----------



## Hoàng Quyên

Thùy Linh Hoàng nói:


> Vậy là Long Huyết P/H này còn dùng được sau khi tiêm vắc xin được luôn ạ? E mua về uống rồi mấy nay cũng không còn đau nữa, vết bầm tím tan dần rồi.
> Công nhận là thuốc Long Huyết P/H từ thảo dược này hiệu quả nhanh thật.


Thì tác dụng của Long huyết p/h có tiêu sưng và giảm đau mà bạn. Nên sau khi tiêm mà đau nhức ở chỗ vết tiêm thì bạn uống được nhé! Nhưng tất nhiên là nếu đau mà không chịu được ấy. Còn không đau thì thôi


----------

